# Fairtex (Bangplee) , Kaewsamrit, or Keatkhamtorn Gym.



## Slihn (May 21, 2009)

Hi all

I am in a dilemma. I am planning on going to Thailand in early September, but I am torn between three camps. I dont know if I should go to Fairtex (Bangplee) , Kaewsamrit, or Keatkhamtorn Gym.


The gym I train now , is closley affliated to Fairtex , so I am guess the technique would be very similar but whay draws me to Kaewsamrit and Keatkhamtorn Gym is the hardcore training that I have been hearing that you get at Kaewsamrit and the intense clinch work from Keatkhamtorn (and I really want to work on the clinch)

I am not intreseted in the food or the night life or anything else besides improving my technique (especially my clinch). Anyone ever train at one of these gyms? Any one lese going to Thailand in Sept?


----------



## Tez3 (May 22, 2009)

Our fighters go to Fairtex and are looking to be there in September as well. It's not the tourist place and they work very hard there.


----------



## denmyos (May 25, 2009)

Why don't you try all three.
I don't know how long your are staying for, but you could take a couple of days each place.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 28, 2009)

I moved to Thailand from England in 2008, I've been doing Muay Thai since the start of the year and i gotta admit i've not been to fairtex due to the prices, ofcourse you have great muay thai fighters affiliated with Fairtex such as Yodsanklai, but for me, i wouldn't pay the money to train at fairtex. Don't get me wrong, i've heard some good reviews about it, but just not for me. 
I do my muay thai at Kombat Group in Pattaya. Never had a problem.
Its cheap, its friendly and most of all, they make you sweat, which is what i like the most, they put you through rigorous training to see how much you can take.
I enjoyed my time there so much, I even started to do Krav Maga and Brazillian Jiu Jitsu there. 
Hope This helps.


----------



## thaistyle (Oct 28, 2009)

My instructor highly recommends Kaewsamerit.  He goes there several times a year, fights professionally for them and is a certified instructor through them as well.  You can't go wrong with Fairtex either.   I guess for me it would be up to cost, all are great gyms.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 28, 2009)

Gamble said:


> I moved to Thailand from England in 2008, I've been doing Muay Thai since the start of the year and i gotta admit i've not been to fairtex due to the prices, ofcourse you have great muay thai fighters affiliated with Fairtex such as Yodsanklai, but for me, i wouldn't pay the money to train at fairtex. Don't get me wrong, i've heard some good reviews about it, but just not for me.
> I do my muay thai at Kombat Group in Pattaya. Never had a problem.
> Its cheap, its friendly and most of all, they make you sweat, which is what i like the most, they put you through rigorous training to see how much you can take.
> I enjoyed my time there so much, I even started to do Krav Maga and Brazillian Jiu Jitsu there.
> Hope This helps.


 

Fairtex have two places, one for tourists and one for fighters, our lads are flying out nextweek to the Fairtex fighters one at Bangplee. I don't think that one is very expensive though.
My instructor has said if anyone wants to contact him for info on Thailand etc not just Fairtex, they are very welcome to, just PM me for email and/or phone number (we are in the UK so phone might not be practicable everywhere)


----------

